# Tivo Priority Update page is active for 20.4.6.



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TiVo sure is cranking these updates out at a fast clip. Spring is still over 2 months away and we are already signing up for the "spring update". I guess this will get the Amazon Prime and Vudu apps on the Premiere.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Balzer said:


> http://www.tivo.com/priority


Sweet!! thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo sure is cranking these updates out at a fast clip. Spring is still over 2 months away and we are already signing up for the "spring update". I guess this will get the Amazon Prime and Vudu apps on the Premiere.


Not sure they are actually calling this the "spring update", since it doesn't say that on the Priority Page. Unless they have mentioned it elsewhere. Maybe this is just an interim update, and we will get a spring update too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Spring is still two months away.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.

Amazon coming to Premiere first, Vudu later (according to Margret). So there might be two updates in the first half of the year.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Balzer said:


> http://www.tivo.com/priority


so this should include amazon prime and onepass for premiere right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Signed up all my units. Looking forward to OnePass.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Where's the "don't update" list? Not looking forwards to OnePass.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Where's the "don't update" list? Not looking forwards to OnePass.


You can set them to be just like regular SPs. There is an option for like broadcast only, OTT only or both. (can't remember the exact wording) Setting it to broadcast only will make it act just like a SP.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> You can set them to be just like regular SPs. There is an option for like broadcast only, OTT only or both. (can't remember the exact wording) Setting it to broadcast only will make it act just like a SP.


Except, as stated in the other thread, you CAN'T have multiple ones for the same show, like you can for Season Passes.. So it is a removal of some functionality.

(I still may sign up at least one of my machines for the early update..)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can't have multiple OPs for multiple channels? How do we know that? Was there a beta leak? Or was the demo at CES extensive enough to show that limitation? I don't have a lot of SPs for the same show on multiple channels, but I do have a few. I wonder how they'll convert when I get upgraded?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You can't have multiple OPs for multiple channels? How do we know that? Was there a beta leak? Or was the demo at CES extensive enough to show that limitation? I don't have a lot of SPs for the same show on multiple channels, but I do have a few. I wonder how they'll convert when I get upgraded?





TiVoMargret said:


> - You can have ONLY one OnePass per show. If it includes recordings, it can be on one specific channel or "All" channels.


I know she covered how they convert somewhere, but am not finding it. May have been on Twitter.

Tweet


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Where's the "don't update" list? Not looking forwards to OnePass.


Based on their dubious track record there's a real chance they're going to break some SPs with this.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> Based on their dubious track record there's a real chance they're going to break some SPs with this.


 Exactly. Not to mention it may break SP backups via RPC as well. As always with TiVo, hope for the best but expect the worst.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... I didn't realize it was going to be such a drastic change. I just assumed it was a new way to display SPs with a few other options. 

If there is a way to manage them via the mobile apps, then I assume there will be a way to access them via kmttg. Although who knows how easy it will be for you to figure out the format. May not be as easy as it seems.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't the "all channels" take care of having multiple season passes for the same show? Also, with one pass any streamable episodes show up in your my shows as if they were sitting on the box. 

What is the benefit be of having multiple season passes of the same show?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Test said:


> Doesn't the "all channels" take care of having multiple season passes for the same show? Also, with one pass any streamable episodes show up in your my shows as if they were sitting on the box.
> 
> What is the benefit be of having multiple season passes of the same show?


All channels might pick up channels you don't want. Right now if the same show plays on 5 different channels you can set up a SP for 2 of them, ignoring the other 3. With OP it sounds like it's either one channel or all channels, no way to pick and choose.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Test said:


> Doesn't the "all channels" take care of having multiple season passes for the same show? Also, with one pass any streamable episodes show up in your my shows as if they were sitting on the box.
> 
> What is the benefit be of having multiple season passes of the same show?


Even I admit that that covers *most* cases. My one *admittedly edge* case (but again, *IS* covered in the current UI), is having a bunch of different SPs on different channels for a couple of PBS shows that air on various PBS stations... I have that, because I *used* to record almost ALL SD. Now I've changed the vast majority of my SPs to be HD, but some shows, like documentaries, I still sometimes download (via kmttg) to watch in VLC on my iPad -- faster than realtime.. or even sometimes keep for later offline (so storage space is an issue there too)..

Yes, I could turn off the HD channels.. but again, I want to be able to record some shows on those channels, or I would have made autorecord wishlists even before the "all channels" SP functionality came in...

Someone else responded in the other thread where I described the above with another (IMHO) less edge case reason for wanting multiple SPs..

Mostly, I think the new UI (to span multiple video "distribution formats" so to speak), is good.. but removing existing functionality is bad.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The only reason I would have multiple SPs would be in the case where I want one for new episodes on one channel and reruns on another channel. I want to make sure the new ones don't get deleted by old ones. Currently you can set each one differently. This is a rare event in my house. I may have one or two shows like this, which I will just set up to record new in the living room and reruns in the bedroom.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

Recording football in HD is the main reason I set up SP for the same show on multiple channels and I don't use "all channels" feature. Unfortunately "all channels" doesn't have a way to limit it to HD-only.

At first glance it shouldn't take much to have all channels included and then go and delete those you don't want (ex: SD channels or reruns showing up as new). Or have an option to say "all channels but live HD". But this is Tivo we are talking about. Since when did they create a user interface that was not broken in some minor but annoying way?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> All channels might pick up channels you don't want. Right now if the same show plays on 5 different channels you can set up a SP for 2 of them, ignoring the other 3. With OP it sounds like it's either one channel or all channels, no way to pick and choose.


This could get annoying. Right now I have an SP for the Simpsons on Fox for new episodes only. I have a separate one on FX for 4 episodes of repeats...I specifically didn't want to pull from other sources showing (as one of the locals here shows the episodes so crammed with commercials that they seem to have cut significantly from the content)

Would seem like the UI should allow you to check/uncheck the sources as you create.

I also think it's silly they are ditching the Season Pass name after 15 years. It's descriptive and has some level of brand equity.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Gadfly said:


> Recording football in HD is the main reason I set up SP for the same show on multiple channels and I don't use "all channels" feature. Unfortunately "all channels" doesn't have a way to limit it to HD-only.
> 
> At first glance it shouldn't take much to have all channels included and then go and delete those you don't want (ex: SD channels or reruns showing up as new). Or have an option to say "all channels but live HD". But this is Tivo we are talking about. Since when did they create a user interface that was not broken in some minor but annoying way?


It's very easy to remove the SD channels you don't want - simply go into the guide (use grid guide option), then arrow left to the channel number hit select and remove them.

You may never need to use the 'record in HD' option once you do this.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I got my name on the Priority update page. I'm really looking forward to OnePass. I do hope they have separate options for New and Reruns though. 

My wife LOVES CSI. We must have all the new ones, but we want a whole lot of reruns as well. We just want to make sure that the new ones are never deleted to record a rerun. I'm currently handling this with a Season Pass for the new ones and a wishlist for the reruns on lots of channels.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I think I might be coming around a bit on the idea of OnePass. 

I wouldn't mind displaying a few streaming shows in my Now Playing list.


----------

